# Solved: DNS server not responding??



## DirtyD

Through the past couple of months I've had non stop problems with my internet. But always it shows that i have a strong connection but cannot connect. It use to say limited access and now its saying no access. I've ran windows diagnostics several times and all it says to the limited access is reset your router, this does not work. Recently it says no access i ran diagnostics and it said dns server unresponsive but it shows as connected still. All other devices can connect (2 laptops, xbox, blue ray player, 2 desktops)......... I have tried disabling my internet security and this seems to not be the problem, I've replaced multiple modems please help.

also when i was connected to the internet on my laptop the xbox can't connect or if the desktop is being used up stairs i can't connect on my laptop it has seem to be like as well.... All these devices are connected to the Internet via wireless.

My problem seems to be pretty close related to this solved post, http://forums.techguy.org/networking/620634-solved-cannot-connect-primary-dns.html How ever i don't see the solution.


----------



## TerryNet

The solution in that other thread turned out to be using the OpenDNS server--see the last paragraph of post # 14.


----------



## DirtyD

I was printing out instructions to open the dns but i am now getting internet with the possibility of it going out again, should i still follow through? and it seems to still get interference from other wireless, internet is still slow but fast on the others.


----------



## DirtyD

i have done ipconfig /all if there are any problems what should i be looking for?


----------



## TerryNet

> ... should i still follow through?


I cannot say. You made the determination that your issue was close enough to that other thread to try the same fix.

For a good connection and again for when you have lost connection ...

Please attach a screen shot of the Networks page of the Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector and show ...

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## DirtyD

Is there anyway for me to send you the screenshots privately/ be able to delete the attachment after posted?


----------



## TerryNet

> Is there anyway for me to send you the screenshots privately/


That would be against forum rules. You can obliterate your name or any inappropriate word before posting/attaching.


----------



## ninjaman123

I use DNS Jumper.


----------



## DirtyD

so after awhile internet was working for a good week (reason for late reply) it went out again and i got the chance to run xirrus wifi inspector and here it is..... internet is now back up within 6 hrs.


----------



## ninjaman123

Did you try DNS Jumper? Try it trust me. It should work I had the same problem but I also had to take my wireless card out. The connections had so dust on them. Are you wireless or wired?


----------



## DirtyD

I'm wireless and it keeps saying i am loosing my, external ip / i go to internet is says access i got to status no access ipv6 doesn't have anything listed by it, Just blank space.


----------



## DirtyD

and i have not tried dns jumper yet i was trying to research it and see if i can harm anything.


----------



## DirtyD

I have been able to connect to other wireless networks perfectly (friends)


----------



## DirtyD

Was encouraged to do so looking at other post,


----------



## DirtyD

DNS jumper fixed the dns problem


----------



## TerryNet

I looked at DNS Jumper and it seems to be a little program that just sets the DNS server. You now have it set to another private IP, so does that mean that you have two (or more) routers daisy chained? I guess your first inclination--to use OpenDNS as in that other thread--would have also worked.


----------



## Boothbay

what is a DNS jumper?


----------

